#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Русский язык, пишем грамотно >  > > >  >  >  Апелляция

## Ersh

Апелляция(от лат. appellatio — oбращение),
1) обжалование какого-либо постановления в высшую инстанцию, которая имеет право пересмотреть дело по существу.

2) Обращение за советом, поддержкой, например А. к общественному мнению.

Неправильно - _аппеляция, опеляция_

----------

